# needle and thread for sexing???



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii,
i have read many old threads on sexing pigeons and came to know that a needle and a thread can be used to sex pigeons
just take a 12 inch thread and tie to the middle of the needle 
then hold the neddle about one inch above the birds back, with thread, if it moves back and forth its a male and if it moves in circular motion its a hen
today i tried it on my breeding pair and i was shocked that its true....
anything that attracts with the magnet [even magnet] can be used instead of needle
how far its true??
has anyone tried it on their birds??


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Nare, We do this here sometimes in baby showers, with a gold neckless about 12 inches from a pregnant woman belly while she's laying down to tell if it's a boy or a girl. Not sure if it's 100% correct but it's fun.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Fun but definitely not scientific. Something like that is fun, but certainly can't tell you the actual sex of a bird.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Amen!!!! Nothing to it at all.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

There is no scientific proof to this at all it's mostly fun. And 50% luck cause if it's not this well it's that


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks for replys 
till now its correct on all my birds......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's cause you know what they are, and are subconsciously making it move that way.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> That's cause you know what they are, and are subconsciously making it move that way.


maybe, i m really confused........


----------



## Scott S (Oct 27, 2014)

I used to raise finches and canaries and such. When I was doing so some of the birds I raised were pretty tough to sex when they were young. I ran across an article with instructions on how to make a devise out of a cow magnet. All that I did was take a segmented cow magnet apart and glue two of the segments together with the poles opposing. Then thread a piece of yarn through the center, and just like the needle, suspend it about an inch above the birds back. For me it worked 100% of the time. I would sex young birds and keep track of them as they matured to test the accuracy. I don't know what makes it work but it works. I have used it just recently on a few young chickens and I will track them to test its accuracy on them as well.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

A few years ago one of the pigeon suppliers sold an aperatus called a sex indacater.Anyone else remember this?lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, P.R., I remember the add very well.... It still makes me laugh... No such device works.......... Prove it.........i grew up with Dozens of theory's Ect. B.S... Period. Want to buy some "snake oil?"


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Do they sell real sexing kits? Are they expensive? How do you sex your young birds if say you going to sell them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Only way you can do it is with DNA tests. The rest of those things are ridiculous.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Only way you can do it is with DNR tests. The rest of those things are ridiculous.


Never heard of a DNR test. You should explain that one for us.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They just need a very small amount of blood from the bird. You can pull a few feathers, and send them in and they can do a DNA test on them.
Sorry...................................meant to write DNA. LOL!


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

All my early years of pigeon raising were where I learnt the needle method, though we used to put the needle through a small cork. As far as I know, it's always held true, BUT it is akin to divining rods and other folklore.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Well at least/most you have a 50/50 chance ☺


----------

